# Racing seat install



## calstyle (Jan 10, 2007)

I finally got around to taking some pictures of the install process for the Corbeau Clubman racing seat in the 86 VW Golf. It was a very easy install and took less than an hour. So here we go!
First remove the stock seats by removing the front adjuster pin and sliding the seat towards the rear.








Now I have 2 seats to get rid of! Free for the asking: 2 mismatched passenger side seats.
Next, you may want to clean and vacuum the floor before you install your new racing seats. Then I installed the Custom Corbeau mounting bracket. The bracket has two positions on the rear but only one on the front. It would be possible to cut down the bracket an drill new holes to lower it even further and I may do this in the future, but for now I just simply bolted it in. I used a new bolt and self locking nut on the front bracket. Notice the brackets also include a place to mount the stock seat belt latches and retractors if needed.
























Next, bolt the seat to the bracket. Corbeau racing seats come with Allen bolts to mount the seats. First move the sliders forward or back to access the mounting hole. I found that starting the first bolt on the slider without the lock then moving the seat around to line up the locked slider was easier than visa-versa. DO NOT TIGHTEN. Screw them in all the way but leave them loose. Slide the seat the other direction and install the remaining bolts. Tighten these, slide the seat back and tighten the remaining bolt. You can add a drop of medium strength threadlocker (Blue Loctite) to the bolts before installing them if like.
















YOU'RE DONE!








Here's another picture with a Corbeau LG1 installed:


----------

